# Soccer & the Mark of the Beast



## openairboy (Jun 13, 2005)

For those of you worried about the mark (most definitely a tiny computer chip), I think there is now even more reason to be concerned. According to the AP, they are going to start putting microchips in soccer balls (this word is edited, but is to be b-a-l-l-s). It is rumored that you will not be able to buy a goal without the chip. Prelimary reports, which Alex Jones has exclusive access to, the ball is known to break out in boils and other such plague like symptoms once it is implanted.

Be prepared.

openairboy





[Edited on 6-13-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 14, 2005)

Does it matter? They don't keep score in those games now anyway....


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 14, 2005)

Gooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahh!! The Anti Christ!!!


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 14, 2005)

just think if wilson had a microchip, he could have talked back to tom hanks in Castaway.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 14, 2005)




----------

